# Chevy 1LT or eco? Which should i buy?



## musicillusion (Feb 28, 2011)

Im about to purchase a chevy cruze but i am undecisive between the cruze 1LT and the Eco here are the customized for each one. Please tell me which would be better.

Chevy Cruze 1LT
Connectivity plus cruize package
1LT/1XF driver convenience package
RS Package
Black Granite Metallic
Jet black or Jet black/sport red prem. cloth interior'
Ecotec turbo 1.4L DOHC engine
6-speed auto
16" steel wheels w/silver painted wheel cover
no spare tire or should i add the spare wheel and tire?
LPO, Front fog lamp kit
LPO, Illuminated door sill plates
pioneer prem 9-spkear system

or

Chevy cruze eco
Preferred equipment group
1LT/1XF driver convenience package
connectivity plus cruise package
Black Granite Metallic
Jet black or Jet black/sport red prem. cloth interior'
ECOTEC turbo 1.4L DOHC engine
6-speed auto (yes i knw it may lower the mpg,but i rather not get the maual)
LPO, Front fog lamp kit
No spare tire(or again should i add a spare wheel and tire)
LPO, Illuminated door sill plates
(also idk it doesnt give me the option for the pioneer system)

Also on a last note if i dont add something here or there can i go to a local chevy dealer and buy it and have it installed? like say i dont but the illuminated door sill plates until later on or if i dont buy the pioneer can i buy it a few months later from the dealer and have them install it?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

you will not be able to add the premium audio after the fact. So if that is a big deal to you you will want to go for the LT. Since you are getting the auto the real difference between them is the ECO wheels, which are cool IMO. If you get the LT RS then the fogs are already included. If you get the regular LT or ECO then you can add them.

Does the ECO AT come with the Z link rear suspension or no?

Regarding the spare, thats your choice. The only influencer for me was that the 5x105 bolt pattern is unusual, so you cannot just go to a junk yard and get a spare. If I could have used the spare form my old car I would have said forget it.


----------



## musicillusion (Feb 28, 2011)

I am not too sure on the Z link rear suspension and do you think i can have the illuminated door sills after i buy it? as for the spare i might buy it to have it just incase.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Z Link is not an option on the ECO.


----------



## chad473 (Feb 21, 2011)

along with the smaller gas tank (3 gallons less). If you are set on the auto, which already drops a few mpg from the MT eco, the tank size becomes more of an advantage for the 1LT.

Personally, I considered the 1LT, if only because it's more easily available but I'm 99% sure I'm going with the MT eco. There is (or was as of Friday) one that matches what I want about 25 miles away. I plan on stopping by the dealership I've dealt with so far to see if they can work out a trade tomorrow.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

elwood58 said:


> Z Link is not an option on the ECO.


 
Actually the Z-link is available on the ECO, but only with the AT. I thought this might just be for the Canadian vehicles, but looking at the US Chev site, it's the same deal.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> Actually the Z-link is available on the ECO, but only with the AT. I thought this might just be for the Canadian vehicles, but looking at the US Chev site, it's the same deal.


My Bad. You are correct. Not available on the ECO are:

1. Four Wheel Disc Brakes
2. Leather Seating
3. SatNav
4. Premium Audio
5. Auto Climate Control
6. RS Package
7. Heated Side Mirrors


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

...unless you are Canadian, in which case these are not available on ECO:

1. Four Wheel Disc Brakes
2. Leather Seating
3. SatNav

5. Auto Climate Control
6. RS Package

Heated Side Mirrors are standard on our ECO's


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

Just get the 1LT, if your are not getting the 6 speed manual the eco isnt worth it. The only reasons why you would get an eco is you like stick shifts(reason I got one) or you want better MPG which you wont really get in the auto eco.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

sloaner said:


> Just get the 1LT, if your are not getting the 6 speed manual the eco isnt worth it. The only reasons why you would get an eco is you like stick shifts(reason I got one) or you want better MPG which you wont really get in the auto eco.


The auto ECO does get slightly better mpg (about +2). Ideally you would want the manual trans with the ECO to get the full benefit (+4)


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

If you are going with an automatic go with the 1LT.


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

And if manual is out of the question I think the LT is better as you can get the RS package, I would have liked to get that as an option with the eco.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

You have to be cool (like me) and get a manual Eco. Come on, doooo eeeet! :-D


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Same things, if you want an automatic, get the 1LT. If you want “something else”, get the MT! I have it and I like it very much! Another stupidity, the MT doesn’t have the donut spare! Don’t tell me the story with the weight saving for a better MPG! The inflator kit is a joke!


----------

